# What Paper setting for TexPrint



## MontyPyFly (Jun 27, 2008)

I just started using TexPrint TPXP Hybrid Sublimation Paper.
I'm printing from Photoshop on an Epson 7600 printer with ArTanium ink

What Paper setting are you guys using under "Media Type"?

Plane Paper bands like crazy, Doubleweight Matte Paper soakes the paper with wayyyy too much ink.
Enhanced Matte seems to be OK, but still puts down too much ink (it "puddles")
I tried a couple others with bad to worse results, so I thought I would ask before wasting any more paper and ink by testing every one 

Thanks!


----------



## MontyPyFly (Jun 27, 2008)

so no one uses an epson printer and TexPrint?


----------



## milabix (Apr 18, 2008)

Have your ink supplier (or sawgrass) give you a profile for Artanium and a high release paper, they should have one for either beaver or jetcol.

Milabix


----------



## MontyPyFly (Jun 27, 2008)

I have a profile, but there is a Media Type setting in the Epson print software and nothing anywhere tells me what to set THAT too. :-( there is no "TexPrint" paper setting. 
Enhanced matte works pest from my 5 quick tests, but it still makes the ink run


----------



## milabix (Apr 18, 2008)

Is the profile specifically for Texprint or a high release paper?

Based on what you are experiencing it seems that your profile is for a bond paper (the fast drying papers used on hard substrates such as trupix). Most Artainium profiles are written for trupix paper that tends to absorb more ink and release only a portion of it so the profile compensates by making the print more ink.

Profiles are specific to the printer, ink and paper combination and are designed specifically to balance the amount of ink needed to reproduce accurate colors with that specific combination of products. 

The beaver paper you are using is designed to release about 95% of the ink it receives, so the proper profile will reduce the ink output by about 20%/30%.

A short term solution would be to reduce the density of your colors in Photoshop, however this is not optimal and may lead to unpredictable colors.

Also, you might try using photopaper settings to further reduce the ink output, however the only way to really get your prints right is to get the proper color profile.

Milabix


----------



## MontyPyFly (Jun 27, 2008)

What am I missing here...... I have the profile.... It doesn't say what paper it was built with, Sawgrass (artanium) can't/won't tell me, and even if they said "Tex print XP" (which is what I'm using) there isn't an option for that in my Epson media type setting!!!!!!!! What paper choice does ANYONE use? do you all have "textPrint" as an option? What do I say is the paper IN THE EPSON DRIVER?


----------



## jge (Oct 7, 2008)

We use an Epson 4400, 4000 and 9600 (bigger brother to 7600) with the texprint paper. 

We set the paper to PLAIN PAPER and the resolution to FINE, and we get excellent results - good enough to do all our ceramic prints with these printers.

On rare occassions we will set the resolution to PHOTO, but don't change the paper to Enhanced / Archival Matte, as we use up too much ink.

You mentioned that you get terrible banding when you set the printer to plain paper - this can be 1 of 2 things:

1. When you set the paper to PLAIN, and you don't change the print options to CUSTOM and then select FINE as the resolution, the printer will sometimes print in DRAFT mode.

2. You may have 1 or more nozzles blocked.

Oh, and we also use the ARTAINIUM inks.


----------



## conde tech (Nov 15, 2007)

The media type should be set to "Matte Paper Hea. Wei."


----------

